# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley mit sexy XXL-Ausschnitt



## Stefan102 (1 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Ganz schön gewagt! Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (24) ist ja seit ihrer Rolle im neuen Transformers-Film in aller Munde. Dies lässt sich allerdings nicht nur auf ihre schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten zurückführen, sondern hat sicher auch viel damit zu tun, wie sie sich zurzeit in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert. Bei der Premiere in London jedenfalls trumpfte sie mit einem ganz besonderen Kleid auf, das ihr einen Platz im Sexy-Olymp garantiert!

Mit einem superweit ausgeschnittenen Kleid, das nur mit ein bisschen Glück und Klebeband an den richtigen Stellen zu halten schien, schritt sie über den blauen Teppich. Während sie obenrum somit ziemlich freizügig auftrat, war der blaue Traum aus Seide ab der Taille sehr klassisch gehalten. Die kleine Schleppe barg noch ein kleines Sicherheitsrisiko, denn darin hätte sich Rosie mit ihren hohen Schuhen leicht verfangen können. Doch die Schauspielerin meisterte ihren Auftritt souverän und blieb standhaft, um für Fotografen und Fans zu lächeln.

(Quelle: promiflash.de)

*Die Bilder dazu findet Ihr übrigends hier: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...fi-imax-london-26-6-2011-x200-update-3-a.html*


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Juli 2011)

Viel Ausschnitt aber leider auch wenig Inhalt!


----------

